# Rain City Don Pepin Event - herf with your Seattle brethren!



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Rain City Cigar said:


> *Greetings all, *
> 
> It sure was late in getting here but it seems that summer has finally arrived. And just in time for our season of cigar tastings. Here's the next one.
> 
> ...


Who's up for herfing with the legend?

Oh, and Don Pepin will be there too. :r


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*

Wow, DP is going to be spending some time in Western Washington!

I won't be able to make this one but should be able to make it to one either 8/8 or 8/9.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*



jaycarla said:


> Wow, DP is going to be spending some time in Western Washington!
> 
> I won't be able to make this one but should be able to make it to one either 8/8 or 8/9.


Sadly I have to pass too...I quit smoking cigars.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*



papajohn67 said:


> Sadly I have to pass too...I quit smoking cigars.


Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*



papajohn67 said:


> Sadly I have to pass too...I quit smoking cigars.


to h#ll with say it aint so, just say I got first crack @ the Aristo.......:r


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*

No where in that release does it say Pepin himself will be there.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*



Brad said:


> No where in that release does it say Pepin himself will be there.





> *Mr. Don Hanes *of *Monarch Marketing *represents* El Rey de Los Habanos *and *Don Pepin Garcia* cigars and will be on hand for this tasting


I hate the way this is worded.


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*



lenguamor said:


> I hate the way this is worded.


The way it's worded, Pepin isn't going to be there himself, only the rep for the line.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*



papajohn67 said:


> Sadly I have to pass too...I quit smoking cigars.


Yip, and I won't watch any Colts games this year either.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*

Looks as if the Pepin Event is rolling through Tacoma and Fife too, I've never been to Smokey Joe's yet but that will soon change. I did catch Don Pepin last time up at the Thunderbird and spent a small fortune on various boxes of Pepin blends. Plus I ended up with a dozen or so hand rolled's from the man himself, they smoke fantastic. Too bad he's not coming around again, but the other rep was more than cordial and his rollers are all of the very highest caliber.

Looking forward to one of these events to get my hands on some more fresh rolled cigars and smoking them immediately. That was fun!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Seattle: Meet Don Pepin...and HERF!*



Brad said:


> The way it's worded, Pepin isn't going to be there himself, only the rep for the line.


Hey, with my ADHD I'm lucky I can read at all! :hn


----------



## Hexnut-cl (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting you guys. I'll be there on Friday @ 3:00. Rep Don (Monarch Guy) is a pretty cool head...He was at the Oliva Event in Fife last month.

Hexnut
Brian B.


----------

